
Mr. Robot S3: If you abandoned f-society last year, it’s time to come back - evo_9
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/12/mr-robot-s3-if-you-abandoned-f-society-last-year-its-time-to-come-back/
======
marssaxman
I loved Mr. Robot season 2 precisely _because_ it refused to follow the first
season's buildup to a dramatic peak with some sort of cliche revelation that
it was all just part of what would now be an even bigger build up to yet
another dramatic peak. Instead, the show did something courageous and
compelling by forcing us, along with its characters, to confront the fact that
life isn't all about the peaks, to spend some time understanding and dealing
with the consequences of what had just happened. In season 3, that is paying
off with a broader, more critical understanding of the world the characters
are living in, directly challenging any lazy assumptions we viewers may have
been making about the significance and moral complexity of the events we're
watching.

It's a good show and it continues to engage me. They get the hacking right,
and they get the mindset behind the hacking right, so they've bought my trust,
and the story they're telling is anything but simple.

